# 4210 calibration trouble threshold



## 4210🤦🏻🤦🏻 (10 mo ago)

I bought a machine not driving and many attempts from others trying to repair it. 
engine runs. Has flashed all kinds of codes. 
most memorable code 1 short 3 long


I have been through this machine very thoroughly. 
forward reverse potentiometers set
TPS set 
Tested the coils ohms and jumped power to them it drives. Removed coils and valves 
Inspected them bench test coils and amp draw both are the same. 
wiring from all sensors to module tested. 
test for charge pressure within spec 220 psi
Remove relief valve clean and inspect ok 
Changed filters and removed sump inlet screen inspect. all good. 
Many attempts to calibrate the module passes the F R pots, 
passes tps 
Get to the threshold step on the forward coil 
No movement of the wheel. 
back probe wire while calibrating found it gives some voltage 1.8 volts for about 4-5 seconds then stops. 
tried another module (a new one) 😳
New MFWD sensor 
New flywheel sensor 
Possibly a coil even though they pass ohm test ?
Looking for help in final stage of programming. 
what input to the controller am I missing
🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Attached below is a list of error codes for your 4210:



https://www.greentractortalk.com/attachments/4x10-hst-codes-pdf.31367/




https://www.greentractortalk.com/attachments/4x10-epr-codes-pdf.31368/


----------



## 4210🤦🏻🤦🏻 (10 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Attached below is a list of error codes for your 4210:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bigT 
Links looks like other conversations on this topic. 
funny enough I have read them before. 
I should have also mentioned I have a shop manual for this unit. 
code description and pin point tests aren’t very good as to what I’m used too. 
I’m missing some thing. It’s very close.


----------



## Baldy - N7ZUM (6 mo ago)

Any luck with calibration at all? I have 4210e, and been getting the code to do calibration for a few days.

almost moved the fuse to muddle through it on my own, now glad I didn’t .


----------

